# H100i RGB PLATINUM SE White - Core#1 Temperatur



## Acoustico (25. April 2019)

Hallo,

eventuell kann mir einer von euch Experten helfen. Ich habe meinen Noctua NH-D15 (mit dem ich super zufrieden war) aus Platzmangel im Gehäuse und ästhetischen Gründen ausgewechselt. Das ist meine erste "Wasserkühlung" (Corsair H100i RGB PLATINUM SE White). Der Einbau verlief problemlos, es funktioniert auch alles. RBG, Pumpe und Lüfter lassen sich perfekt steuern. Jedoch habe ich folgendes Problem: die Temperatur von meinem I7 6700K Core#1 weicht um ca. 25°C (siehe Screenshot Anhang) von den anderen Cores ab. Ich habe den Lüfter wieder abgebaut, neu drauf gesetzt, Schrauben gleichmäßig angezogen etc...nichts hilft. Wo könnte hier das Problem liegen?  Mit dem Noctua waren die Temperaturen vorher immer sehr gleichmäßig.


----------



## Saguya (25. April 2019)

Anpressdruck richtig, Folie entfernt, WLP erneuert beim Wechsel?


----------



## Acoustico (25. April 2019)

Es war nur eine Plastikabdeckung drauf, die habe ich natürlich entfernt. WLP ist schon von Corsair aufgetragen. Anpressdruck habe ich alles Mögliche probiert...


----------



## harl.e.kin (26. April 2019)

Mach bitte den Kühler runter und ordentliche Paste drauf. Die Corsair Pampe ist leider Müll.


----------



## Acoustico (26. April 2019)

Habe heute die WLP getauscht (Thermal Grizzly TG-K-001-RS Kryonaut), leider alles beim Alten...


----------



## Narbennarr (26. April 2019)

Du bist dir ganz sicher, dass es mit dem Noctua anders war?


----------



## Acoustico (26. April 2019)

Ja, 100%. Ich habe immer zwischendurch mal die Temperaturen verfolgt. Außerdem habe ich extra 1 Stunde vor dem Tausch noch einen Stresstest gemacht, damit ich die Temperaturen mit dem Noctua vergleichen kann. Und da war noch alles in Ordnung, alle Kerne hatten nur minimale Unterschiede.


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. April 2019)

harl.e.kin schrieb:


> Mach bitte den Kühler runter und ordentliche Paste drauf. Die Corsair Pampe ist leider Müll.



Die Standard Paste von Corsair ist kein Müll, zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht..
Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten die h150i pro verbaut mit der aufgetragenen Paste von Corsair , später habe ich dann mal gewechselt auf die MX4 2019. Die Temperaturen waren tatsächlich besser mit der Corsair Paste xD
Ich habe dann schnell auf die Kryonaut gewechselt und damit wieder die gleichen Temperaturen wie mit der Corsair Paste 
Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht..

Ich habe übrigens das gleiche Problem, damals mit meiner Aio und auch jetzt mit meiner Custom WaKü. 2 meiner 8 Kerne sind immer etwas heißer. Im Prime95 Test sind es immer die 2 gleichen Kerne die ca 5-7° heißer sind als die anderen.
Das war aber auch schon mit meiner AIO so. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es mit dem anderen Lüfter anders war.


----------



## Nacer (28. April 2019)

Ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen das es nun an dem neuen Kühler liegt.. Grad weil es nur 1 Kern betrifft... Ist jetzt blöd, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle den alten Kühler nochmal drauf schnallen und nochmals testen.


----------



## Acoustico (28. April 2019)

Wie gesagt, ich habe es vor dem Umbau extra noch getestet. Aber hast Recht, ein Umbau auf den alten Kühler und ich könnte sehen, ob es wirklich am Kühler liegt oder ob vielleicht die CPU beschädigt wurde. Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, die habe ich fast nicht berührt. Ich probiere es nächste Woche aus und gebe euch dann Bescheid. Danke trotzdem schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Nacer (28. April 2019)

Hast du die Temperaturen mal mit nem anderen Prog. Ausgelesen?


----------



## Acoustico (28. April 2019)

Ja...mit Hwinfo, Core Temp und Riva Tuner...


----------



## eXquisite (29. April 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Die Standard Paste von Corsair ist kein Müll, zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht..
> Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten die h150i pro verbaut mit der aufgetragenen Paste von Corsair , später habe ich dann mal gewechselt auf die MX4 2019. Die Temperaturen waren tatsächlich besser mit der Corsair Paste xD
> Ich habe dann schnell auf die Kryonaut gewechselt und damit wieder die gleichen Temperaturen wie mit der Corsair Paste
> Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht..



Ne stimmt, der ganze Kühler samt Pumpe und Lüfter ist Müll, die Paste ist nur zu dick aufgetragen 

Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht normal, bitte montiere nochmal den Noctua, wieviel WLP verwendest du? Ein Tropfen mit Wassertropfengröße in die Mitte ist mehr als genug, 
ich  glaube nicht, dass die KoWaKü das Problem verursacht, das wird die Paste oder die Montage der WaKü sein.


----------



## hks1981 (30. April 2019)

Dies kann aber auch ein Auslesefehler sein, denn die anderen Kerne sind auch gleich. Da die Kerne ja alle beinander sind kann ich mir nicht erklären warum der eine jetzt schlechter gekühlt wird als alle anderen^^


----------



## Acoustico (7. Mai 2019)

Kurzes Update: ich habe wirklich alles probiert, getauscht, es hilft nichts. Ich hatte jetzt Kontakt mit dem Intel Support (meine letzte Hoffnung), einige Test durchführen lassen und bekomme nun einen neuen Prozessor zugeschickt. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden ob der Tausch dann das Problem behoben hat.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Mai 2019)

Du hast ein Asus Board verbaut und da fällt mir was ein was ich letztens bei  mir auch gemerkt habe.
Auf einem Kern bin ich bis zu 40°C in Idle gekommen und die anderen lagen um die 30°C. Die Auslastung laut HWMonitor zeigte auch ein Kern der mit 25-40% ständig ausgelastet ist.

Und das kann ich sogar jetzt nachstellen.
Daher habe ich die nachfolgenden Bilder jetzt nachstellen können und neu erstellen können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Task befindet sich ein Prozess der überwiegend mehr macht als andere Prozesse und ständig da ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ist jetzt auch nicht so hoch ausgefallen in diesem Test, hatte ich auch schon höher.)

Der LightingService Prozess gehört dem AURA Programm von Asus und hat mit den RGBs die vorbestimmt sind zu tun.
Ich habe diese höhere ständige Auslastung nur dann wenn ich den Regenbogen Effekt nutze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle ich das ganze auf Farbwechsel oder Statisch ist wieder alles gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kann es immer mal sein das kurzzeitig im Hintergrund was läuft was etwas stärker belastet, aber das mit dieser AURA Funktion ist dann ein Dauerzustand wenn was bestimmtes darin ständig berechnet werden muss. Denn in meinem Fall habe ich aRGB (adressierbare RGB) verbaut und so wird das ganze per Datenübertragung immer an die einzelnen LEDs gesendet wenn z.B. ein Regenbogeneffekt entstehen soll wo alle LEDs eine andere Farbe darstellen sollen.

Möchte jetzt zwar nicht sagen das es bei dir auch der Gleiche Fall sein wird, aber es ist zumindest ein Ansatz was du mal nachschauen kannst. Der der Zustand IDLE hat auch nichts zu sagen, der Rechner kann zig Aufgaben im Hintergrund durchführen was du gar nicht mit bekommst. Zum Beispiel Updates abrufen und ggf. herunter zu laden, dein Antivirenprogramme führen Scans durch,  Backups die ggf. vorbestimmt worden sind usw.

Schau dir daher an was dein Prozessor alles im Hintergrund machen muss und was dabei mit belastet wird.


----------



## Acoustico (21. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Tipps, hatte ich alles probiert...leider ohne Erfolg. 

Ich habe jetzt die Ersatz-CPU von Intel erhalten und siehe da, alles funktioniert wieder einwandfrei. Alle Cores habe die selbe Temperatur. Anscheinend hatte die alte CPU wohl wirklich einen sehr merkwürdigen Defekt. Vor allem komisch, dass es ausgerechnet nach einem Kühlertausch passiert ist. Ich meine ich habe die CPU nicht mal aus dem Sockel genommen. Aber Ende gut alles gut, danke an alle für die Hilfe.


----------

